# ADC, pour les jeunes :)



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juin 2002)

Surfant gaiement sur le site d'Apple (vi je comparais les brix france/belgique/royaume uni/irlande, on est les moins cher!) j ai été interessé par la partie développeur du dit site. Evidement tout est en anglais. Mais si j ai bien compris, il existe une version de l'ADC pour les étudiants à 99 $/an ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!) . Et qui plus est il apparait que les membres de l'ADC on des rabbais sur les prix des macs. Donc:

1) Est ce que c est intéressant l'ADC version étudiant ? (différences avec la version plein tarif ?)

2) Quelqu'un a-t-il profité des réductions sur le matos ( 10 à 20% selon Apple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ?

3) Est ce que les ADC student peuvent profiter de ces rabais ?

merci de bien vouloir essayer de répondre


----------



## Gwenhiver (3 Juin 2002)

L'ADC Student te permet de recevoir tous les mois un CD contenant des outils/documentation/références qui sont accessibles en téléchargement libre sur le site d'Apple (donc intéressant si tu as une petite connexion seulement). Plus les mises à jour de Mac OS X (y compris celles qui sont payantes) mais en général un mois après la sortie officielle (donc intéressant si tu n'es pas pressé). Tu peux effectivement bénéficier de la remise de 20% sur le matériel (une machine).

Au final, intéressant si tu comptes changer de machine prochainement ou si tu n'es pas pressé d'effectuer les mises à jour systèmes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juin 2002)

Merci bcp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais tu sais comment on bénéficie de la remise ? moi j ai pas trouvé comment on fait ( ou plutot j ai rien compris).


----------



## Gwenhiver (3 Juin 2002)

Pour la France, il faut téléphoner à l'AppleStore (0800 046 046) et demander à effectuer une commande ADC.


----------



## Antiphon (3 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*Tu peux effectivement bénéficier de la remise de 20% sur le matériel (une machine).*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

20 % sur toute la gamme ?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Antiphon


----------



## Gwenhiver (3 Juin 2002)

Oui (une fois dans ta vie d'étudiant  pour les autres, c'est moins avantageux vu que l'inscription doit être à 500$).
Tu peux te faire une idée sur le Store développeur américain.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juin 2002)

C'est génial qu Apple fasse ça, je vais pouvoir me mettre à ObjectiveC (et donc cocoa) avec pt etre même un TiBook! enfin c bête qd m^^eme qu il faille être majeur...


----------



## bogus (4 Juin 2002)

c'est quoi l'ADC 
parce que la ça m'interesse:je suis étudiant dans une ecole d'ingenieur(cycle preparatoire pour le moment) et je vais m'acheter un ibook ce mois ci
les reductions ne font jamais de mal


----------



## Gwenhiver (4 Juin 2002)

http://developer.apple.com/ 

La rubrique à gauche


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juin 2002)

Je ne trouve pas les prix...OU SONTS ILS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juin 2002)

Apple Developper Connection (ADC) c'est comme son nom l indique une "mise en contact" d'Apple et de ses développeurs avec les développeurs autres , contres espéces sonnantes et trébuchantes bien sûr...
Y a différent "abonnement" celui étudiant coute 99$/an pour les mises à jour de logiciels envoyées par cd et un rabbais de 20 % sur le matos (plus quelques trucs va voir sur le site d Apple).

C'est vraiment bien qu'Apple fasse ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juin 2002)

par contre c est vrai que l on ne voit pas les prix. Gwenhiver merci de tes réponses, mais ton lien ne marche pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . tu peux nous fr  des ptis copier coller siteplé?


----------



## Gwenhiver (4 Juin 2002)

Le lien doit etre dynamique

Vous allez là : http://developer.apple.com/membership/usa.html  , et vous cliquez sur le bouton du milieu.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juin 2002)

merciiiiiiiii le lien marche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mon dieu que c pas cher lol, le power book g4 utlime à 3000 $...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juin 2002)

C'est combien en euro?

1000 dollars le ice


----------



## Gwenhiver (4 Juin 2002)

Pfff Faut tu faire, ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En gros, tu payes le prix HT.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juin 2002)

OUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII !!
Et dire qu il y en a qui critiquent cor Apple...


----------



## bogus (4 Juin 2002)

3000 euro le tibook et 2100 euro le ibook 14 pouce le reve




une question quand on prend une commande sur l'apple store peut apres renvoyer la commande à cause d'un pixel mort ou alors autre chose sans trop de justification


----------



## Antiphon (5 Juin 2002)

Cette découverte m'a désolé un temps (et encore un peu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), mais je me soigne J'ai commandé, comme vous le savez (à force que je me plaigne de ne pas le recevoir), mon PowerBook 667 Mhz à la Fnac Il me coûte 3.590  TTC, auxquels je retire 6 %, soit 3.374,6  TTC (ou 22.135,92 FF TTC). M'étant renseigné auprès d'Apple France, il apparaît que, pour devenir développeur ADC avec statut d'étudiant, il faut débourser 99 US$ par an, disons 110,31  (723,56 FF, si votre banque applique un taux de change raisonnable), et que le prix du même modèle passe alors à 2.869  TTC (tarif qui m'a été donné par l'Apple Store) Récapitulons : le PowerBook à la Fnac me coûte 3.374,6  TTC, contre 2.979,31  TTC (coût de l'ordinateur et de l'abonnement pour un an, mais éventuellement il faut compter deux voire trois ans), soit une différence de 395,29  (ou 2.592,93 FF), et non de 717,80  (4.708,46 FF) Finalement, ça ne fait pas si cher le garantie qu'ils me l'échangent, si j'ai un pixel mort, même si j'y penserai, la prochaine fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 C'est fou comme on a toujours l'impression de se faire pigeonner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Antiphon


----------



## bogus (5 Juin 2002)

es tu sur qu'il faut prendre un abonnement pour les annéeS suivantes?
un an devrait sufire,de plus pour moi c'est plutot l'ibook qui me tente et là pas de probleme de pixel mort(je n'ai pas encore vu de plainte à ce sujet sur le forums)
donc l'ibook 14 pouce avec reduction fnac me donne 2472 euro
avec reduction apple store:2104 euros
soit 
368 euros de difference(2414 francs)
ce qui n'est vraiment pas negligeable
je vais essayer de les appeler pour avoir plus d'information


----------



## Antiphon (5 Juin 2002)

Cela coûte effectivement 99 US$ par an La réduction que tu payeras ne sera donc que de 258  (1.692,36 FF), si tu ne restes abonné qu'un an

Antiphon

[04 juin 2002 : message édité par Antiphon]

[04 juin 2002 : message édité par Antiphon]


----------



## bogus (5 Juin 2002)

pas du tout j'avais deja compté les 110 euros c'est donc bien 368 euros


----------



## Antiphon (5 Juin 2002)

Non, si mon PowerBook, vendu 3.586,80  TTC, est soldé à 2.869  dans le cadre de cette offre, le iBook qui t'intéresse passe de 2.630 à 2.103  C'est bien le prix que tu as calculé aussi Mais il faut ajouter 99 US$, au minimum, au tarif ADC Étudiant, donc il passe à 2.223  et tu peux obtenir 6 % à la Fnac comme sur l'Apple Store Éducation, donc en fait tu ne l'acheterais sinon que 2.472  2.472 moins 2.223, ton économie n'est que de 249  ou 1633 FF De toute façon, il est néanmoins évident que l'offre ADC est plus intéressante

Antiphon


----------



## remi trom (5 Juin 2002)

Bonjour,

je ne veux pas forcément faire redescendre le soufflé, mais on lit sur le site Apple : "These are included in Premier memberships, Select renewals, and occasionally as part of special promotions"

traduit ça donne à peu près ça : "Inclu avec chaque abonnement Premier, renouvellement d'abonnement Select, et quelques promotions spéciales"

Mais ils ne parlent pas de l'abonnement "Etudiant" ???

Donc si j'ai bien compris, soit tu t'abonnes au "Premier memberships" : 3500$; ou tu es déjà abonné au "Select membership" 500$ et tu prolonge d'une année ton abonnement; dans ces deux cas tu reçoit un Hardware discount...

Mais j'ai cherché et il n'est écrit nul part que les étudiants bénéficient de ce programme...

Désolé


----------



## maousse (5 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par remi trom:
*


Mais j'ai cherché et il n'est écrit nul part que les étudiants bénéficient de ce programme...

Désolé    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Regarde là !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il y a un lien vers l'apple store us, pour avoir les prix français, il faut téléphoner !


----------



## Antiphon (5 Juin 2002)

J'ai eu hier au téléphone le responsable du marketing éducation au siège d'Apple France (je ne sais pas d'ailleurs comment j'ai fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), et il m'a bien confirmé l'existence de ce programme.
Cependant, il faut un peu relativiser l'intérêt de cette offre : 1) comme je le disais, elle vous engage à débourser 99 US$ par an ; 2) il est précisé dans le contrat (je mets en gras les points importants) : « ADC Student Program members are entitled to *one* purchase of a discounted development system [] *per lifetime (non-renewable and subject to change)* at approximately a 10-20% discount. (The discount varies by product and region due to local sales policies, pricing, and availability). Third-party products and software are not available for discounted purchase. Note that not all Apple products are discounted equivalently and some may not be available through the ADC Hardware Discount Program at all » ; 3) « we request that students fax a copy of student identification *AND proof of current class registration in developer-related courses* », ce qui fait que je suis, pour ma part, exclu d'emblée (mes études n'ont rien à voir avec l'informatique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )
En un mot, cela peut sans doute intéresser certains d'entre-vous, mais il faudrait comprendre ce qu'ils entendent par « one purchase per lifetime » et de toute manière cela ne concerne que les informaticiens (l'êtes-vous tous ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Antiphon


----------



## Gwenhiver (5 Juin 2002)

Il y a des jours, quand même, hein, bon   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>Le responsable du marketing Education n'a rien à voir avec le programme puisque c'est le département Developer. Tu aurais eu la DRH que c'était pareil   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<LI>Le programme ADC Student et l'achat d'une machine par ce programme n'engage *aucunement* à signer pour plus d'un an.
<LI>Tu as droit à un achat à prix réduit pour la durée de ta vie d'étudiant. Ce qui n'est pas si long que ça 5 ans en ce qui me concerne. Si tu peux te permettre de changer de machine tous les ans alors que tu es étudiant, tu n'as pas besoin de la remise   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<LI>Pour ce qui est de la preuve que tu suis des cours d'informatiques, je suis un peu surpris, mais c'est possible Dommage pour les gens qui programment en Cocoa alors qu'ils étudient les lettres. Maintenant, à part dans les lettres, justement, je suis sûr que tout le monde doit bien pouvoir justifier de quelques lignes de C ou de Java.
[/list]

Pour résumer, Apple offre gracieusement une remise aux étudiants qui ont décidé de suivre son programme _et qui utilisent leur Mac pour faire du développement_. Évidemment qu'il ne vont pas t'acheter un Mac pour jouer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour terminer, je rajouterai que les 99$/an sont d'ores et déjà remboursés par les CDs que tu reçois tous les mois (qui comprennent entre autres les mises à jour systèmes). Jaguar, ça ne me coûtera par exemple pas un    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Mais c'est bien quand même Antiphon, que tu ne te sentes pas trop pigeonné   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

[05 juin 2002 : message édité par Gwenhiver]


----------



## Antiphon (5 Juin 2002)

Pour répondre, mon cher Gwenhiver, à tes remarques  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :

 Je n'ai pas prétendu avoir été mis en relation avec le grand Manitou ; simplement, je les ai trouvés très accueillants
 D'accord, tu peux résilier ton abonnement au bout d'un an Mais ils précisent aussi  comment font-ils pour le vérifier ?  que tu n'as pas le droit de revendre le Mac que tu as acquis dans le cadre de cette offre, avant un an  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Une vie d'étudiant peut être bien plus longue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 surtout en France  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et pourquoi ceux qui « ont les moyens » ne pourraient/devraient pas profiter des réductions ? au contraire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Je fais si « étudiant en lettres » que ça ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pour conclure, parce que l'intérêt de ce thread commence à s'épuiser : d'accord, c'est l'offre la plus intéressante d'Apple, mais elle comporte quelques menues obligations et ne s'adresse pas à tout le monde (en particulier, pas à moi ce qui ne veut pas dire que je fais des lettres) Donc, non, je n'ai pas l'impression de me faire trop pigeonner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Antiphon


----------



## Gwenhiver (5 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Antiphon:
* D'accord, tu peux résilier ton abonnement au bout d'un an Mais ils précisent aussi  comment font-ils pour le vérifier ?  que tu n'as pas le droit de revendre le Mac que tu as acquis dans le cadre de cette offre, avant un an   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ils ne vérifient pas La notion d'"honneur" aux USA n'est pas la même qu'en France. Tu sais sans doute qu'un retraité n'a aucun mal à commander une machine sur le Store Education, puisqu'aucune vérification n'est effectuée

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Antiphon:
* Je fais si « étudiant en lettres » que ça ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je pensais à ma copine, là Tu t'es démasqué tout seul


----------



## cux221 (5 Juin 2002)

Une petite question, les liens de l'apple store sont ver celuis des USA.
C'est aussi pour ça que c'est moins cher.

Donc pour un Ti g4 800, c'est quoi le prix en france si on s'inscrit à l'adc étudiant?
Y a t-il  une différence avec l'apple store education français?

Merci


----------



## Antiphon (6 Juin 2002)

Le vendeur de l'AppleStore m'a indiqué que le prix du PowerBook 667 Mhz était de 2.869  TTC dans le cadre de cette offre. C'est exactement la somme que l'on obtient si l'on fait la règle de trois suivante : 1.999 (tarif ADC Étudiant du 667 Mhz en US$) x 3.587 (tarif grand public du 667 Mhz en ) ÷ 2.499 (tarif grand public du 667 Mhz en US$) Donc, le 800 Mhz devrait être à 3.635 et 4.324 , soit 23.845 et 28.368,58 FF Sauf erreur ou omission  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Antiphon


----------



## cux221 (6 Juin 2002)

Pour avoir, c'est renseignement tu as appelé l'apple store français, don cen effet c'est interessant.

L'offre est disponible dès que tu t'inscris sur l'adc student?

Merci, cette réponse précise.


----------



## Antiphon (6 Juin 2002)

Pour t'inscrire, il faut aller sur cette page, où tu trouveras le descriptif du programme et le contrat au format PDF. Pour ce qui est de la suite, je n'en sais rien. Je n'ai pas persévéré, vu que je ne suis pas étudiant en informatique. Il doit falloir s'inscrire et donner un numéro de Carte Bleue (pour l'abonnement). Ensuite, la procédure d'achat pour bénéficier de cette offre est décrite là

Bonne chance,

Antiphon

[05 juin 2002 : message édité par Antiphon]


----------



## bogus (6 Juin 2002)

je sens qu'apple va pas tarder à recevoir une commande pour un ibook...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



parce que au bonheur je suis étudiant en informatique......oh le pied !!!!!!!


----------



## Ludopac (3 Août 2002)

bogus a dit:
			
		

> * je sens qu'apple va pas tarder à recevoir une commande pour un ibook...  [image]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif" border="0[/image] &lt;BR&gt;parce que au bonheur je suis étudiant en informatique......oh le pied !!!!!!! *



Je remonte ce sujet, parce que ça m'intéresse. Vu que je souhaite programmer sous Mac OS X et que je pense changer bientôt de mac /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

J'ai deux questions pour Bogus (ou pour tout autre personne ayant un compte ADC student)

- combien de temps faut-il pour que mon inscription soit validée ? (après avoir souscrit à l'ADC studeent) 
- est-ce que l'on peut me confirmer que l'on a une réduction pour l'achat d'un Mac ? Si oui de combien ?

Voilà en gros ... Bogus (ou qq d'autre), si tu as passé comme tu le laissais entendre une commande ADC peux-tu me dire comment ça s'est passé ?


----------



## cux221 (7 Août 2002)

Je viens de m'inscrire à l'adc student.
Une petite question dans manage asset, j'ai:
ADC student membership gift certificate et une case marquée transfert.

Je fais quoi là?
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## Ludopac (7 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cux221:</font><hr />* Je viens de m'inscrire à l'adc student.
Une petite question dans manage asset, j'ai:
ADC student membership gift certificate et une case marquée transfert.

Je fais quoi là?
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Moi je ne sais pa trop ... C'est pour ça que j'aimerais ravoir un peu de renseignement avant de me lancer /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif
Mais, bon je me demande si le" membership gift" ça ne veut pas dire que tu l'achète pour quelqu'un d'autre au un truc dans le genre ?
Parce que il y a deux trucs pour ADC student un membership gift et un membership tout court ...


----------



## cux221 (7 Août 2002)

Je viens de comprendre une fois que tu as payé le ADC student membership gift tu retourne dans purchase et là tu as
ADC membership pour 0$


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Août 2002)

Moi je ne compte pas acheter de Mac et je ne suis pas encore étudiant en informatique mais je me suis quand même inscrit à la partie hratuite, les trucs que vous avez par la Poste je peux les télécharger (c vrai, avec mon modem c long mais c gratuit)


----------



## Ludopac (12 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cux221:</font><hr />* Je viens de comprendre une fois que tu as payé le ADC student membership gift tu retourne dans purchase et là tu as
ADC membership pour 0$
*<hr /></blockquote>

Ah ok ! Tu vas t'acheter un nouveau Mac en bénéficiant de la réduc ?


----------



## cux221 (12 Août 2002)

pas pour tout de suite mais dans le cours de l'année sûrement.
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Ludopac (12 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cux221:</font><hr />* pas pour tout de suite mais dans le cours de l'année sûrement.
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ok  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 
Bon, ben va falloir que je m'inscrive moi ...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------

